
How Co-working Is Working in Portland (Y Combinator mention, too) - BusinessWeek - turoczy
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/jul2009/tc20090723_442220.htm
======
onreact-com
I don't know about Portland but where I live it's still too expensive. For
below the price of a month co-working I can get a regular office sharing
contract. Also drop in for a day is too expensive. You can work in a cafe for
half as much and get drinks all the time.

